# Wii #0790 - Mario Super Sluggers (USA)



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1274^^

*GBAtemp does not have any illegal ROM files. Ask for them or spread them and you will be immediately banned.*


----------



## Phoenix49101 (Aug 26, 2008)

This is one I'm definitely going to purchase. I own a on of the Mario sports games and they're great to play with friends!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

I've the Japanese one, So... I don't need the USA version


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 26, 2008)

Filename: p-mss
NFO: http://nfo.r0tt3nc0re.info/nfo/Mario_Super..._Wii-PROMiNENT/


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Filename: p-mss
> NFO: http://nfo.r0tt3nc0re.info/nfo/Mario_Super..._Wii-PROMiNENT/


sorry must be in nfo format, this is PNG, thanks for filename


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 26, 2008)

does it contain an update?


----------



## Zaiga (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been waiting for this one. I hope it's good!


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 26, 2008)

WOOT! Another Mario game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This must be a good game.


----------



## Railgun (Aug 26, 2008)

*NFO*


```
Title: Mario Super Sluggers
Date: 08/25/08
System: WII
Region: NTSC
Filename: p-mss.*
#Disks: x50 


Mario Super Sluggers stars the ever-lovable Mario and his crew of 
friends. It builds on the social-gaming fun and movements people 
learned in Wii Sports and turns them into a full-fledged baseball 
game that can be played by every member of the household. Players 
make a throwing motion with the Wii Remote controller to pitch the 
baseball and make a swinging motion to swing at the pitch. The game
boasts more than 30 playable Nintendo characters and all the madness 
of a Mario sports game. Just like Mario Kart Wii, it bridges the gap 
between experienced players and those new to the Wii console, with fun 
challenges and beautiful graphics
```


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Railgun


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool the nfo.


----------



## joey2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

does it work on pal?


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm, time to give this a shot. never played the gamecube one.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Aug 26, 2008)

Works Ok on Pal 3.2E.

I used the old brickblocker app and booted it with freeloader.


----------



## Railgun (Aug 26, 2008)

file size is: *93x50*


----------



## joey2008 (Aug 26, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> Works Ok on Pal 3.2E.
> 
> I used the old brickblocker app and booted it with freeloader.



thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and som1 already found it on usenet?


----------



## sidneyyoung (Aug 26, 2008)

joey2008 said:
			
		

> sidneyyoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




got my 'cough' backup via one of those lame torrents


----------



## cribby08 (Aug 26, 2008)

Phoenix49101 said:
			
		

> This is one I'm definitely going to purchase. I own a on of the Mario sports games and they're great to play with friends!




I agree.  This is a buy for me also.  Very fun to play with friends and my little nephew


----------



## berlinka (Aug 26, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> joey2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know which one your talking about. And it's definitely NOT lame, mate.


----------



## lou_weed (Aug 26, 2008)

what about PAL ? has anyone tried it ? 
i'm only 33% thru so i cant check yet


----------



## Flawsdraw (Aug 26, 2008)

lou_weed said:
			
		

> what about PAL ? has anyone tried it ?
> i'm only 33% thru so i cant check yet



Check Previous replies..

I would like to know if it worked without freeloader though.


----------



## jaapie18 (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there a way to play this trucha signed?
Because im using a rgb cable and if i use freeloader im getting red colors


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

jaapie18 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to play this trucha signed?
> Because im using a rgb cable and if i use freeloader im getting red colors


You can use Gecko OS.
Try it with that


----------



## lou_weed (Aug 26, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> lou_weed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops, didnt notice a second page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, i'll check and report back...


----------



## jaapie18 (Aug 26, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> jaapie18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With that gecko you have still those red colors with rgb cable right?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

jaapie18 said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, you can wait for a IPS patch or you can trucha signt it.
You must have the firmware 3.2 to use trucha signed discs


----------



## jaapie18 (Aug 26, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> jaapie18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IPS patch i never heard of that


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 26, 2008)

I like "fantasy" baseball games.. loved 2020 Super Baseball on the Neo Geo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should i get this!?


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow i found this game to be really fun, and i dont even like baseball games.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

Super Smash Bros Brawl is Better


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 26, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Super Smash Bros Brawl is Better




dont matter to me i paid for neither


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All right


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 26, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> CJL18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just bad


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 26, 2008)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I payed for SSBB, because It's one of the best games (2008)
But this game looks also great, I've still the Japanese !!!


----------



## berlinka (Aug 26, 2008)

It's a beautiful polished game. With the nunchuck there's more challenge but with the wiimote it's just plain fun. I played an exhibition game, I thought it sucked that I could not save halfway through the game. I think there would have to be a way to suspend gameplay because I played the exhibition for 20 minutes and I only had 3 scoreboards filled. 
Also it's too bad I have to run this through the homebrew gecko app, otherwise I get a black screen.

I think it's a solid game, but to be sure I have to play some more.


----------



## Dermy (Aug 27, 2008)

So is this only on torrents atm? If it is on usenet I can't find it.


----------



## PainToad (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been MIA from following the wii-scene for a while...

Why would you need Freeloader/Geeko to run it on PAL? Doesn't the chip handle the region side of things...?

Also slightly OT, is the only thing lost with the 3.3 update, the ability to run hacked games (eg. Single Layer SSBB)? What games would be trucha signed?


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 27, 2008)

Come on. Do we really need threads full of pirates here?


----------



## Lazycus (Aug 27, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Come on. Do we really need threads full of pirates here?



I'll say yes, since I would guess about 96% of tempers fall into that category.  Maybe higher.


----------



## PainToad (Aug 27, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Come on. Do we really need threads full of pirates here?


Why else would you be on a scene site? If you want general Wii news, goto IGN


----------



## Tripp (Aug 27, 2008)

EvilShenanigans! said:
			
		

> So is this only on torrents atm? If it is on usenet I can't find it.



guess so...

I don't see it on abtt or abgw nor does bsearch list it...

Tiger was easy to find...


----------



## danejade (Aug 27, 2008)

arrrr arrr..... ahoy there!


----------



## florian (Aug 27, 2008)

i tried the game with GKOS OS and game launch and playable but color RED??  A solution for this color RED?

Thanks for the infos


----------



## zeckyD (Aug 27, 2008)

I got he same problem (gecko=colour bug and with VMC i still fail make it work). Is the 3.3 update necessary to make it work ?
PS: Captain rainbow is released (scrubbed)


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I've been waiting for this^^
Does anyone knows when the EUR Version is going to be released?


----------



## thegame16 (Aug 27, 2008)

my Wii wants a update can I update?
Pal WII 3.2E with Wiikey


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

thegame16 said:
			
		

> my Wii wants a update can I update?
> Pal WII 3.2E with Wiikey


you'll get double weather and nrews channel, so .... no


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Come on. Do we really need threads full of pirates here?



Dude, you have over 1500 posts and have been here over two years and you haven't figured it out yet?  Sheesh...


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't get it to work on my NTSC-Wii (3.3U) with D2Pro (19-wire install w/ 1.0 firmware).  It saves the initial save file, then plays the intro fmv, then the start splash screen, then when i do a+b to start, it crashes to the normal wii screen that says to eject the disc and reset power.  It did this with Little League World Series too... but other new games like Madden and Tiger Woods 09 have had no issues.  Anyone else?  Would trying the scrubbed version be any different?


----------



## shanefromoz (Aug 27, 2008)

thegame16 said:
			
		

> my Wii wants a update can I update?
> Pal WII 3.2E with Wiikey



My wii is the same but does not ask to update.
Load it through Gecko Os using the homebrew channel and it works 100% with no updates.

Cheers


----------



## The Dementor (Aug 27, 2008)

Currently being upped in a.b.g.wii


----------



## Hooya (Aug 27, 2008)

But just asking because it hasn't been made crystal clear:

Does this disk contain the 3.3U update?

If so, and I run the unaltered image (no brickblocking or anything) through GeckoOS it will not update my 3.2U system, correct?

I guess I'll start having to boot my custom Guitar Hero disks through GeckoOS soon anyway, huh?


----------



## TheNeck (Aug 28, 2008)

downloaded p-mss release, works great with wiikit and latest wiikey firmware, my wii only has 3.1 firmware on it as well.

Also this game is AWESOME.


----------



## ilovengage (Aug 28, 2008)

So can I play this on a PAL Wii with 3.3E without using GeckoOS or something like that - without risking double channels or a semibrick?!?


----------



## OmerMe (Aug 28, 2008)

I play it with PAL Wii 3.3E, it asks for an update so I just use GeckoOS


----------



## Hooya (Aug 28, 2008)

Hooya said:
			
		

> But just asking because it hasn't been made crystal clear:
> 
> Does this disk contain the 3.3U update?
> 
> ...



Well, finally got the release and can answer my own question for anyone still not clear.

It asked for no update on my 3.2U system.  At all.


----------



## vietknightx (Aug 28, 2008)

should i buy this game i have the money but its this or resident evil four??


----------



## Hooya (Aug 28, 2008)

Why not rent both and decide for yourself?

Totally different kinds of games.  I'm one of the few, but I didn't care for RE:4 much.  I do like this game though.


----------



## ricflairandy (Aug 28, 2008)

does anyone know if this will play on a jap wii with 3.3 without asking to update.  I can use gecko os, but i can see one of the kids ending up playing it straight off the menu , so id rather be safe


----------



## olosi (Aug 29, 2008)

just for the chronicles.
I have a 3.3E wii and to make it run I had to install GeckoOs. With the version 1.6d I have as well no problem at all with the "red color".
in this way it works 100% with no problem.

Previously I gave a try with brickblock and regiofrii and I get balck screen.
I gave a try as well with wiiJunkies (mac OSx) and it crashed when trying to clear the update, once inserted the disc the wii asked for an update.

I hope this helps people that wants to run in PAL version.

P.s. what is wiikit ?


----------



## Chinman (Aug 29, 2008)

works on pal 3.2E with injected freeloader. good game but bit easy, finished in 1 morning sitting, sure theres loads more to unlock, 2 player would probably be more fulfilling

different to mlb in many ways, bit like wii's fifa and pro evo, different controls, both enjoyable and worth getting


----------



## jaapie18 (Aug 29, 2008)

olosi said:
			
		

> just for the chronicles.
> I have a 3.3E wii and to make it run I had to install GeckoOs. With the version 1.6d I have as well no problem at all with the "red color".
> in this way it works 100% with no problem.
> 
> ...



do you use an rgb cable?


----------



## chav1 (Aug 30, 2008)

hi all Im running pal wii wth 3.2e and wiikey 1.9g.

in order to get this game to work on my wii im using componant cable 

when i first put in the disk all i get is a black screen.

put in datel free loader screen does some wierd thing. didnt click the gamecube icon just ejected the disk and then inserted mario super sluggers and hey presto works fine no red problem or nothing. game really good


----------



## Kenny5445 (Aug 30, 2008)

If I'm on 3.3E with a wiikey and no homebrew channel, is it a case of waiting for a newer E patch to come out before I can play?

Also if I do apply the 3.3U whats the risks?

Thanks

Kenny


----------



## chav1 (Aug 30, 2008)

oh and i forgot to say when put in my 3.2e wii it did not ask to update. i didnt use any other program just nero to burn to disk


----------



## jaapie18 (Aug 30, 2008)

chav1 said:
			
		

> hi all Im running pal wii wth 3.2e and wiikey 1.9g.
> 
> in order to get this game to work on my wii im using componant cable
> 
> ...



you are using a component cable. That cable doesn't have those red color prob. i want to know is there a way to play this game with an rgb cable without red colors


----------



## chav1 (Aug 30, 2008)

i dont no bout the rgb cable i dont bother with it. if u got a new tv that supports componant i would recommend the componant cable as the pic is brilliant sorry cant help ya


----------



## dippyx (Aug 31, 2008)

Just to conclude:

Wii running 3.2E firmware
Wiikey running 1.9g

Brick Blocked and Region Frii'd.

Just loads to a black screen.

Anyone tried with Wii firmware 3.3E?


----------



## Kenny5445 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes its the same...


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 31, 2008)

It's great game, really, I enjoyed it and 


Spoiler



My arm hurts from swinging WiiMote


----------



## chav1 (Aug 31, 2008)

if you are running 3.2e and wiikey 1.9g download the datel freeloader (Pal) the game works with that and it didnt ask me for an update either


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Aug 31, 2008)

For all the Guys who want to play this on a *PAL*-Wii with *RGB-Cable*.
You just need to use *Video Mode Changer* to patch the game. After that you don't need to change to the crappy normal AV-Cable AND you don't need to use FreeLoader or GeckoOS through the Homebrew Channel.

Just patch the main.dol with Video Mode Changer insert it again with TruchaSigner and burn the game
- works perfect on PAL, no more red screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Edit:
i just edited the "Video Mode Changer Compatibility List"-Wiki here at gbatemp for the guys who don't read this thread


----------



## berlinka (Aug 31, 2008)

I played this game this afternoon.

Verdict: I LIKE IT!!!!! Very fun game!


----------



## Spec2K (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a D2CKey with a NTSC US Wii, I'm having the same issue like one person posted earlier, but this person had a D2Pro.  When I play the game it creates a save and then when I go to practice or try to play the game it just gives me a game cannot be read error.  Anyonew find a solution to this?


----------



## olosi (Sep 1, 2008)

Jaapie : no red color problems, I use RGB cable


----------



## florian (Sep 1, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> For all the Guys who want to play this on a *PAL*-Wii with *RGB-Cable*.
> You just need to use *Video Mode Changer* to patch the game. After that you don't need to change to the crappy normal AV-Cable AND you don't need to use FreeLoader or GeckoOS through the Homebrew Channel.
> 
> Just patch the main.dol with Video Mode Changer insert it again with TruchaSigner and burn the game
> ...



Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have modified the ISO with TRUCHA ok and use Video Mode Changer to PAL 60 interlaced and when i launch the game with the channel Wii the game work fine no red screen but when i launch with GECKO 1.6 i have a green screen and no game?? Its normal with GECKO green screen? A solution for this ( ( choose other modes PAL with Video mode Changer ) ???

Thx for the infos


----------



## harry2112 (Sep 1, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> For all the Guys who want to play this on a *PAL*-Wii with *RGB-Cable*.
> You just need to use *Video Mode Changer* to patch the game. After that you don't need to change to the crappy normal AV-Cable AND you don't need to use FreeLoader or GeckoOS through the Homebrew Channel.
> 
> Just patch the main.dol with Video Mode Changer insert it again with TruchaSigner and burn the game
> ...




VMC:which mode do you use?

i testet :

1.  (a) smart patcher, ntsc->pal .... black screen, only sound of the game
2.  (b) brute patcher, pal 567i    ....black scrren, only sound of the game
3.  (b) brute patcher, pal 480p    ....black screen, only sound of the game
4.  (b) brute patcher, pal 480i      ....black screen, no sound 

+ removing update with Wiizle_Diizle_Shiizle
i have wiikey 1.9g, 3.2 E


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, ok, i try to remember:


*Video Mode Changer 2.3*


a) Smart patcher 
b) Brute patcher
*c) Manual patcher*

choose "c) Manual patcher" and then

*4. PAL60 (interlaced) (a.k.a. PAL 480i)*

then

*2. PAL60 (interlaced) (a.k.a. PAL 480i)*

done


----------



## jaapie18 (Sep 2, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> Well, ok, i try to remember:
> 
> 
> *Video Mode Changer 2.3*
> ...



why do you have to patch 2 times?


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Sep 2, 2008)

jaapie18 said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know, i just tried my already patched man.dol again and i had to go through 2 windows to finally see the "success" (done/finished) text


----------



## dannyryan007 (Nov 30, 2008)

can anyone tell me where i can download video mode changer 2.3 from a link would be great.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 30, 2008)

What! Its not in Europe yet.


----------



## Miles54321 (Apr 1, 2011)

Where exactly can I download this program and can someone give me a step by step tutorial of how to use it?


----------

